# Prayer Request



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everybody. Please pray for my little girl. She's had a headache for a few days and will be going to the doctor today. She's 7 and her name is Justine. I appreciate all your prayers. Thanks, Juan.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayers sent .


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers that all will be well for your little girl.*


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got her covered.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent. Please keep us informed.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

You got it Juan...prayers sent


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent...hope she's better.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

prayers sent for Justine.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayer request*

Praying for your daughter, Gods Blessing and healing be upon her.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all brothers & sisters. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. The doctor said that it is allergies that are causing the headache. She is feeling much better also. God is good! I can tell you that all your prayers made a big difference.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thank you all brothers & sisters. Your prayers are greatly appreciated. The doctor said that it is allergies that are causing the headache. She is feeling much better also. God is good! I can tell you that all your prayers made a big difference.


That is great news! God is good all the time.


----------

